# Books on free sites



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Having traveled through France, Spain, and now in Portugal in the last five months we have met a lot of motorhomers and i was given the the name of some books on free camping such as AIRES and wine growers ex unfortunatly i have lost them, can anyone tell me wher i can get thes books from as we are heading back soon. :roll:


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*books*

www.vicariousbooks.co.uk


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

As Julie says - VICARIOUS BOOKS. They will be at the Shepton Show next weeked - HALL C - STAND NO. C24

Diver


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks diver but in Portugal at the mo


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Have a look on-line then: http://www.vicarious-shop.co.uk/

The books we use most (for France) are France Passion and Le Guide officiel Aires de Services Camping Car.
Their own guide - All The Aires France. - is good if you need a guide written in English and will get better as more Aires are added.

Guida Camping for Italy

Reise Mobil Bord Atlas for Germany - and many sites in other countries as well.

CamperStop Europe covers lots of places.

Diver


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Dirver, looking into this now. Kezbea


----------

